# Can I tie together ground on my amps input and its f/x loop?



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm working on a box that'll let me switch an effect from in front of my amp to the f/x loop of my amp. The design is simple if I can assume that the ground plane is the same for the input and the f/x loop -- is this always the case or is the preamp section isolated from the f/x loop section in most amps?

If I can assume ground is the same I only have to switch the hot signal and I can just tie the grounds on all the jacks together in my box letting me us a 4PDT switch to realize the design.

It was also suggested that if they aren't the same ground I could just lift the ground off one of the jacks for the f/x loop side of my box. Not sure if that's a suitable solution or not.

Any one out there know if I should keep the ground isolated between the f/x loop and the input to my amp?


----------

